# your favourite darker SO / blends



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Curious what all you darker lovers are drinking mostly these days? I'm not talking charcoal or anything with robusta in it, but something past the pale looking majority most roasteries tend to be doing nowadays









T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

most things from coffee compass......just ring richard and he will roast up anything you want.......they always have loads of things not on the site


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Past times I used to really enjoy various coffees from York Coffee Emporium, who at the time roasted quite dark. I had various lovely coffees from there but the Cuban Serrano Lavado (No paypal for this particular coffee) and the Nicaragua Finca el Bosque stick in my memory for being very good. I tend to buy beans from different roasters each time and have not been back to YCE for a while now. And I have seen some disparaging remarks on here about their coffee sources - I couldn't comment on that, but I tend to stick with how it tastes, and for me the tastes were good.

Do note though that the base price is for a 200g bag which is a little smaller than usual size in most other places I think.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> most things from coffee compass......


 Mainly buy Sweet Bourbon Espresso blend for a latte although I've enjoyed almost everything I've ever had from Coffee Compass and their customer service is excellent too.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Another thumbs up for Coffee Compass from me. I like most of their Espresso blends, but a SO I'm particularly fond of is the Mexico Finca Aurora Oaxaca Region. Not too dark. Very, very nice....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look. Must say CC's website scared me away first time I checked them out









T.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Another vote for CC. Great customer service and some lovely coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look. Must say CC's website scared me away first time I checked them out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as said before, ring them! Richard will fall over to help you


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

CC's website not the most modern however...effort goes into the roasting







would second the Sweet Bourbon if not wanting to go too dark / SO or Hill and Valley if you sprouting chest hair out your ears (read the review from Spazbarista on CC's site, will make you smile / concerned in equal measures).

John


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I've just finished a couple of kilos of Craft House Coffee - Industrial. I really enjoyed it and will be going back to it at some stage.

I've also used Coffee Compass and found their offerings very good.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Another Coffee Compass fan here - my favourites are probably the Tusker and Rancheros blends. I also enjoy the darker roasts from Pollards, e.g. the Ti'Amo Blend


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Coffee compass Mahogany Malabar - pull it short and it's sweet like dates.

Agree with Dave, phone Richard he's outstanding.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee Compass without doubt have a very delicate touch with darker roasts.

I enjoy all their Mahogany roasts as well as their Hill & Valley.

They offer great single origin darker roast beans for blending to your own taste.

IMO, they just have it over Rave for consistant dark roasts.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds good, I'll give Richard a call on Monday and get a kilo or so to try a few things out.

Cheers,

T.


----------

